#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Creating Audit trail of all edits to database

## Reema

Hi Friends,
wat i need to do is i want to create audit trail of all edits made to a table/form, (date, time of the initial loading of the table or form and all subsequent changes, plus identification of who entered the data and who subsequently made changes and document reason why changes were made.

Data can be entered in a form. If changes are made to the form, a record is kept of the original entry and the details are stored in another table.Anyone can help please....

Thanks
Reema

----------


## shg

How about inserting page breaks so it comes out that way?

----------


## shg

Reema, this is your post before you edited it:





> *Multiple Headers in 2003*
> 
> Hi ,
> 
> I have an 8-page letter that I need to have 2 different headers. The first needs to be located on page 1 only, and the second only on pages 2-5. There should be no headers on pages 6-8. I have tried every way I know how, but it doesn't work. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks.



Your revised question has absolutely nothing to do with the first one. Why is that?

----------


## ExlGuru

Reema As i understand your needs this is something which helps you just try this.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Behind the forms module, copy and paste the following code:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


These are the code for each controls you want to audit on your form.You've to add the function TrackChanges.

This will record in the Audit table the name of the Form, the specific Control, the date and time it was changed, the old value and the new value for the control, the current user making the change and the reason for the change.

----------


## eherron

Dear Reema and ExlGuru,
I am new to writing macros and Visual Basic in Excel.  I tried pasting the code above , but I'm getting error messages such as Expected End of Statement.  Is the create table a separate macro or do I create it manually?  I can't find a "form module" never mind pasting the code "behind it".  Could either of you help me?  It would be greatly appreciated.
Best regards,
Gene

----------


## alansidman

@eherron;
The code is for an Access Data Base and not for an Excel Spreadsheet.

----------

